# Il tradimento al cinema e in TV.



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

Dubito che questo sia il primo thread sull'argomento. Ma volevo porre l'accento su una mia impressione. 

Mi sembra che, sempre più spesso, film e serie TV trattino il tema con estrema semplicità (o forse sono diventato io più sensibile all'argomento?). Non parlo tanto di prodotti in cui il tema dell'infedeltà ha un ruolo centrale (vedi ad esempio Mad Men), ma di brand che adottano il tema come facesse ormai parte del vissuto quotidiano di ognuno: ho letto (non seguo più lo show da anni) che persino Homer ha infine tradito Marge, dopo 25 anni di Simpson. Suppongo sia stato perdonato e riammesso nella famiglia a disegni animati più famosa del mondo. 
Insomma, non parlo tanto di gossip, che è tutt'altra cosa, anche se sicuramente influenza il nostro senso del giudizio, ma del fatto che ormai anche i prodotti per la famiglia tendano a sdoganare la cosa, come un "fastidio" che fa parte del gioco e che capita "anche nelle migliori famiglie". 

Forse sono io che mi lascio suggestionare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono ancora traumatizzata da Fatal Attraction


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sono ancora traumatizzata da Fatal Attraction


Altri tempi, altre sceneggiature e, soprattutto, prodotto diverso: quello è un thriller psicologico a tema. Che è circa il contrario di una rappresentazione del quotidiano. Comunque niente da dire sulla qualità in sè.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sono traumatizzata anche da Unfaithful


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono traumatizzata anche da Unfaithful


Questo mi manca.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Altri tempi, altre sceneggiature e, soprattutto, prodotto diverso: quello è un thriller psicologico a tema. *Che è circa il contrario di una rappresentazione del quotidiano*. Comunque niente da dire sulla qualità in sè.



Ci sono situazioni che spesso nel reale si avvicinano parecchio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sono traumatizzata anche da Unfaithful



Lo adoro


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni che spesso nel reale si avvicinano parecchio


In linea di massima non sono d'accordo. Realtà e finzione dovrebbero essere sfere assolutamente differenti, a logica. Magari ti riferisci a qualcosa di specifico...


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dubito che questo sia il primo thread sull'argomento. Ma volevo porre l'accento su una mia impressione.
> 
> Mi sembra che, sempre più spesso, film e serie TV trattino il tema con estrema semplicità (o forse sono diventato io più sensibile all'argomento?). Non parlo tanto di prodotti in cui il tema dell'infedeltà ha un ruolo centrale (vedi ad esempio Mad Men), ma di brand che adottano il tema come facesse ormai parte del vissuto quotidiano di ognuno: ho letto (non seguo più lo show da anni) che persino Homer ha infine tradito Marge, dopo 25 anni di Simpson. Suppongo sia stato perdonato e riammesso nella famiglia a disegni animati più famosa del mondo.
> Insomma, non parlo tanto di gossip, che è tutt'altra cosa, anche se sicuramente influenza il nostro senso del giudizio, ma del fatto che ormai anche i prodotti per la famiglia tendano a sdoganare la cosa, come un "fastidio" che fa parte del gioco e che capita "anche nelle migliori famiglie".
> ...


ad esempio la serie tv
Beautiful
ribattezzata da un mio collega
Corniful:mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ad esempio la serie tv
> Beautiful
> ribattezzata da un mio collega
> Corniful:mrgreen:


Ecco, per dirne una. Penso che l'effetto cui mi riferisco raggiunga il massimo tanto più si riesce ad immedesimarsi negli attori e nello scenario rappresentato. Forse per questo motivo le serie si prestano maggiormente, per una semplice questione di reiterazione nell'associazione al modello. Che in breve diventa "familiare".


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In linea di massima non sono d'accordo. Realtà e finzione dovrebbero essere sfere assolutamente differenti, a logica. Magari ti riferisci a qualcosa di specifico...


Indendevo dire che di amanti che cuociono il coniglio in pentola purtroppo ce ne sono.... Estremizando ovviamente
Ma forse sono OT


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, per dirne una. Penso che l'effetto cui mi riferisco raggiunga il massimo tanto più si riesce ad immedesimarsi negli attori e nello scenario rappresentato. Forse per questo motivo le serie si prestano maggiormente, per una semplice questione di reiterazione nell'associazione al modello. Che in breve diventa "familiare".


più che familiari 
a me certi scenari 
sembrano assurdi
anche se è vero che spesso
la realtà supera la fantasia


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indendevo dire che di amanti che cuociono il coniglio in pentola purtroppo ce ne sono.... Estremizando ovviamente
> Ma forse sono OT


No, non direi che sei OT. Però per l'appunto sono casi normalmente rari ed estremi. E per fortuna.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> più che familiari
> a me certi scenari
> sembrano assurdi
> anche se è vero che spesso
> la realtà supera la fantasia


Intendo dire che è facile affezionarsi ad un personaggio o ad uno scenario cui ci si sente (col)legati. Quindi empatizzare. E' un po' il motivo per cui in alcuni casi si fa il tifo per il cattivo, invece che per l'eroe. O comunque si tende ad una certa condiscendenza rispetto quello che passa per lo schermo.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

A volte mi dispiace enormemente non guardare la TV (nemmeno ce l'ho più), perché mi perdo questi trend della propaganda più sottile.
Fatal Attraction era un film nettamente contro il tradimento. Ebbe un enorme successo perché rassicurava le famiglie e dissudeva i maschi.
Se ora la linea è opposta, a me viene da pensare che sia perché quando si è in tre (ehm) si spende di più. Due eprsone sposate che hanno l'amante fuori casa per esempio arricchiscono i proprietari di motel. A un amante se non sei uno stronzo/a fai un pensiero materiale ogni tanto, e probabilmente anche alla moglie/marito, così, per rassicurarlo che ci tieni. Insomma, consumi di più. Per non dire di quanto costano i ristoranti, gli spostamenti, ecc.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se ora la linea è opposta, a me viene da pensare che sia perché quando si è in tre (ehm) si spende di più. Due eprsone sposate che hanno l'amante fuori casa per esempio arricchiscono i proprietari di motel. A un amante se non sei uno stronzo/a fai un pensiero materiale ogni tanto, e probabilmente anche alla moglie/marito, così, per rassicurarlo che ci tieni. Insomma, consumi di più. Per non dire di quanto costano i ristoranti, gli spostamenti, ecc.


Non ci avevo pensato! Io credevo fosse una qualche manovra di decondizionamento culturale, ma quasi con fini di riabilitazione. Però a pensar male spesso ci si azzecca.

Ma anche i Simpson, dici?


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

secondo me, centrano varie cose ... 
i ruoli sono cambiati, c'è da inventarsi ... 
il consumismo ... 

e alla fine, la famiglia bisogna salvarla in un modo ... 
perciò ... tutti più flessibili ... va tutto bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato! Io credevo fosse una qualche manovra di decondizionamento culturale, ma quasi con fini di riabilitazione. Però a pensar male spesso ci si azzecca.
> 
> Ma anche i Simpson, dici?


Sui Simpson mi astengo, me li ricordo come una serie assai fine, intendo dire che dovrei vedere la o le puntate realtive per giudicare, perché gli autori non sono tanto banali. Magari nelle prossime puntate vedremo Margie rendere a Homer pan per focaccia:smile:


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> e alla fine, la famiglia bisogna salvarla in un modo ...
> perciò ... tutti più flessibili ... va tutto bene ...


Ecco, pensavo a qualcosa del genere, infatti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

C'è una commedia francese sul tradimento proprio adesso su SKY 1


gli infedeli


ora lo guardo poi ti dico


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Non mi sembra granché


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Faceva cagare. Alla fine ho guardato NCIS


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Indendevo dire che di amanti che cuociono il coniglio in pentola purtroppo ce ne sono.... Estremizando ovviamente
> Ma forse sono OT


Leggendo mi è venuta in mente una cosa assolutamente OT.
La ex amante di Mattia adorava il mio gatto preferito tanto da includerlo nella loro convivenza futura.
Per amore di verità mattia , nelle mail che ho letto di nascondone, non ha mai appoggiato questa cosa. Anzi in merito rispondeva piuttosto secco ma.
L immagine di lei bollita in pentola ammetto avermi accompagnata per molto.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendo mi è venuta in mente una cosa assolutamente OT.
> La ex amante di Mattia adorava il mio gatto preferito tanto da includerlo nella loro convivenza futura.
> Per amore di verità mattia , nelle mail che ho letto di nascondone, non ha mai appoggiato questa cosa. Anzi in merito rispondeva piuttosto secco ma.
> L immagine di lei bollita in pentola ammetto avermi accompagnata per molto.


Scommetto che mai l'avresti data in pasto ai tuoi adorati gatti.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scommetto che mai l'avresti data in pasto ai tuoi adorati gatti.


No. Infatti. L avrei tenuta in una teca in salotto.
A memoria imperitura di cosa potrebbe succedere.
I. Miei. Gatti. Non. Si. Toccano.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Leggendo mi è venuta in mente una cosa assolutamente OT.
> *La ex amante di Mattia adorava il mio gatto *preferito tanto da includerlo nella loro convivenza futura.
> Per amore di verità mattia , nelle mail che ho letto di nascondone, non ha mai appoggiato questa cosa. Anzi in merito rispondeva piuttosto secco ma.
> L immagine di lei bollita in pentola ammetto avermi accompagnata per molto.


Nuovo OT.
Il gatto nei sogni simboleggia il tradimento, soprattutto quando a sognarlo sono le donne. Sarà per quello che la sua ex amante adorava il tuo gatto?

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo mi manca.


In italiano è L'amore infedele


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato! Io credevo fosse una qualche manovra di decondizionamento culturale, ma quasi con fini di riabilitazione. Però a pensar male spesso ci si azzecca.
> 
> Ma anche i Simpson, dici?


Il Grande Complotto non esiste. I prodotti per la tv servono a vedere la pubblicità e devono essere ripetitivi e mantenere in equilibrio gli aspetti inquietanti con quelli rassicuranti perché stimolino consolazione e gratificazione attraverso l'acquisto.
C'è certamente, per me, un clima culturale che favorisce la ricerca di gratificazioni immediata e considera ogni controllo di sé inibizione o repressione.
Diceva altrove, mi sembra Fantastica, che il sesso è, insieme al cibo, la fonte di piacere più a portata di mano.
Senza Grandi Complotti è funzionale alla pace sociale che si ricerchino gratificazioni immediate e private che fanno tollerare frustrazioni pubbliche.


----------



## tullio (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Grande Complotto non esiste.(...) Diceva altrove, mi sembra Fantastica, che il sesso è, insieme al cibo, la fonte di piacere più a portata di mano. Senza Grandi Complotti è funzionale alla pace sociale che si ricerchino gratificazioni immediate e private che fanno tollerare frustrazioni pubbliche.


Niente grandi complotti, sono daccordo. Tuttavia esiste una logica alla base del sistema e, al momento, una tendenza di questa logica, per massimizzare il consumo, indirizza gli orientamenti verso una messa in discussione della famiglia. Non solo tre persone isolate consumano più di tre riunite in famiglia ma un consumatore isolato è anche più facilmente aggredibile. Naturalmente la società è così complessa che questa tendenza non è nè sola nè unica e, anzi, si scontra contro altre posizioni. Tuttavia mi sembra che, al momento, corrisponda alle esigenze più forti dell'attuale capitalismo.
Per tornare ai film, in attesa di vedermi L'amore infedele, ho trovato bellissimo Les Amants, di Louis Malle. E' del 1957 e, per certi versi, ingenuo. Alcune fasi sono solo abbozzate a avrebbero dovuto esser forse meglio descritte ma a parte Joanne Moreau, che è incredibilmente bella (e mostra le tette...nel 57!), si respirano gli ultimi esiti della stagione esistenzialistica in declino. E poi i francesi hanno un modo tutto loro di fare cinema...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Niente grandi complotti, sono daccordo. Tuttavia esiste una logica alla base del sistema e, al momento, una tendenza di questa logica, per massimizzare il consumo, indirizza gli orientamenti verso una messa in discussione della famiglia. Non solo tre persone isolate consumano più di tre riunite in famiglia ma un consumatore isolato è anche più facilmente aggredibile. Naturalmente la società è così complessa che questa tendenza non è nè sola nè unica e, anzi, si scontra contro altre posizioni. Tuttavia mi sembra che, al momento, corrisponda alle esigenze più forti dell'attuale capitalismo.
> Per tornare ai film, in attesa di vedermi L'amore infedele, ho trovato bellissimo Les Amants, di Louis Malle. E' del 1957 e, per certi versi, ingenuo. Alcune fasi sono solo abbozzate a avrebbero dovuto esser forse meglio descritte ma a parte Joanne Moreau, che è incredibilmente bella (e mostra le tette...nel 57!), si respirano gli ultimi esiti della stagione esistenzialistica in declino. E poi i francesi hanno un modo tutto loro di fare cinema...


Ogni epoca ha la sua cultura e il suo sistema.
Altre epoche vedevano il tradimento come una minaccia grave per la stabilità sociale arrivando a sanzioni legislative e sociali che oggi ci paiono aberranti.
Mi è piaciuto molto Destini incrociati.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nuovo OT.
> Il gatto nei sogni simboleggia il tradimento, soprattutto quando a sognarlo sono le donne. Sarà per quello che la sua ex amante adorava il tuo gatto?
> 
> Buscopann


Credo che la spiegazione sia molto più terra terra.
Era talmente in competizione con me da tentare di erodere tutti i territori che poteva.
:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che la spiegazione sia molto più terra terra.
> Era talmente in competizione con me da tentare di erodere tutti i territori che poteva.
> :unhappy:


Già. 
Che ne pensi della rivalità tra donne per il possesso del maschio? A me pare una cosa indotta dalla cultura maschilista, ma vedo che è uno schema abituale per molte. Boh


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già.
> Che ne pensi della rivalità tra donne per il possesso del maschio? A me pare una cosa indotta dalla cultura maschilista, ma vedo che è uno schema abituale per molte. Boh


Non ne penso niente perchè mi sembra una cosa talmente assurda che non riesco nemmeno a capire le pulsioni che spingono a farlo.
Minchia. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## tullio (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già. Che ne pensi della rivalità tra donne per il possesso del maschio? A me pare una cosa indotta dalla cultura maschilista, ma vedo che è uno schema abituale per molte. Boh


Certamente è indotta dalla cultura - che possiamo anche definire maschilista - ma questo non significa che sia qualcosa di eliminabile a piacere. Proprio perché indotta fa ormai parte del nostro essere. 
Destini incrociati era quello in cui due persone scoprono, a seguito di un disastro aereo, che i rispettivi coniugi erano amanti? Se è quello mi ha lasciato un vuoto nello stomaco. Sapere che tutta la propria storia passata era falsa avrebbe su me un effetto devastante, peggiore di quello che proverei se sapessi che da domani il mio destino sarà quello del tradito.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

Il tema può essere trattato con garbo e ci sono grandi film in tema non tutti esasperati o con accezione negativa. Mi vengono in mente Innamorarsi con de niro e streep e i ponti di madison county


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Certamente è indotta dalla cultura - che possiamo anche definire maschilista - ma questo non significa che sia qualcosa di eliminabile a piacere. Proprio perché indotta fa ormai parte del nostro essere.
> Destini incrociati era quello in cui due persone scoprono, a seguito di un disastro aereo, che i rispettivi coniugi erano amanti? Se è quello mi ha lasciato un vuoto nello stomaco. Sapere che tutta la propria storia passata era falsa avrebbe su me un effetto devastante, peggiore di quello che proverei se sapessi che da domani il mio destino sarà quello del tradito.


Sì il film è quello.
I due traditi cercano di aiutarsi facendosi bene e facendosi male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già.
> Che ne pensi della rivalità tra donne per il possesso del maschio? A me pare una cosa indotta dalla cultura maschilista, ma vedo che è uno schema abituale per molte. Boh





Tebe ha detto:


> Non ne penso niente perchè mi sembra una cosa talmente assurda che non riesco nemmeno a capire le pulsioni che spingono a farlo.
> Minchia. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


io le capisco (da fuori, non da dentro: non le con-prendo) e non mi piacciono per niente. Dunque, quando ci sbatto, le critico. E sì, credo sia indotta dalla cultura maschile/maschilista. Alla quale, come posso, mi sottraggo, dall'interno e dall'esterno.


----------

